# Making a Thunder Sheet



## jacobhall (Jul 12, 2013)

I am working at a summer stock theatre and am doing a show involving a lot of foley. I have done some in the past, but one thing I have never made is a Thunder Sheet. I have read some of the other forums on here and not quite found what I was looking for. Most say use a sheet of tin, but thats about all they say. I was curious if anyone has a more detailed explanation of what to do, how large for a good solid resonance, how thick, because I am totally lost and need to at least get materials within the week.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## AudJ (Jul 12, 2013)

If you click on the underline in your post, in the wiki gives a good definition. As a percussionist, I have used and made all shapes and sizes. The easiest to handle are smaller, (2'x3' will work) but less resonance and higher pitch through the hall. The larger size gives a nice rumble that carries, but isn't practical in every situation. Just get yourself a big piece of sheet metal, a good pair of gloves, and go at it.


----------



## jacobhall (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, I think that is what I am going to do. It is being used in an outdoor space, so I am thinking of a bigger sheet with some sort of free hanging stand. But am not certain as of now. Thanks!


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Jul 14, 2013)

We have a couple of big ones which have been made by our percussionists over the years - they're reasonably thin but the biggest one is about 9 feet tall by 4 feet wide. You get quite a decent rumble out of them - although we usually mic ours so you can EQ it to make it heavier in the bass. I think one of ours actually has handles on it too so you don't cut your hands up trying to shake it - just door handles which have been attached. I really want a thunder run, but in a rep house that's just not practical!


----------

